# ~~ Feminine Protection ~ in Texas



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

God Bless Texas! Where they have an 'express lane' for the death penalty :wink:

Feminine Protection
>
> In Texas, a woman was called in front of a grand jury
> for possible
> manslaughter charges after
> she shot a mugger in the back six times as he was running
> away with her purse. He
> had grabbed her purse and ran. She had her hand on her
> gun
> inside the purse and when he ran with the
> purse she was left holding just
> the gun. 
>
>When asked by the grand jury why she
> shot him six times, in the back as he
> was running, under oath she
> replied " Because when I pulled the trigger the
> 7th time, it only went
> click."
>She was acquitted of all
> charges. That's the way it is in
> Texas.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Great story!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

It's legit here to use deadly force if someone walks off (or runs) with your property.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Love it! =D>


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

A purse, and a life are not equal, even if that life belongs to a thief.
The gross XS of guns in the wrong hands in the USA is scary at times.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** that, and **** him. If this is a true story, I am on her side. However, it does sound like BS.

You steal shit, I have no problem with you getting shot. You don't listen when the police tell you to put the gun down, you get shot. I am all good with that.

We have given away the decent people's rights for years. Now there are signs that tell you to hide your valuables in your car to cut down on theft.

Shooting them works better at cutting down theft.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

> Shooting them works better at cutting down theft.


and at least then you KNOW he's rehabilitated!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Can we include high speed car chase in the "allowable shooting category?"
IMHO that no less dangerous then some clown walking down the street taking pot shots with a gun at whatever!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Texas its a whole other country.

MY KIND


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> A purse, and a life are not equal, even if that life belongs to a thief.
> The gross XS of guns in the wrong hands in the USA is scary at times.


thats right, it is scary, thats the way we like it

the value of the purse is not the issue


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

Mike Lauer said:


> the value of the purse is not the issue


The issue I have is that criminals dont have anything to loose (they might get a few years in jail, small price to some I guess). More people start stepping up and defending what is rightfully theirs, people will think twice about doing something stupid. The criminals will ALWAYS have a way of obtaining guns, no matter how many laws are passed. It only seems fair that the decent people have a chance to defend themselves.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I always like the harpoon theory. Drive next to or behind the car and harpoon it. Preferably through the drivers side door.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> A purse, and a life are not equal, even if that life belongs to a thief.
> The gross XS of guns in the wrong hands in the USA is scary at times.


 

LOL, guns, Pitbulls, what's next Canada.........#-o:-\"#-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Whats a Canada ?? Isn't that the state to the north of us that has cheap prescriptions and hates the natives ?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Canada sucks. You never want to come here, you would totally hate it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gee, how did you guess ?? 

I hate the cold, but someday I will go and train up there....prefer it to be sorta warm.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Gee, how did you guess ??
> 
> I hate the cold, but someday I will go and train up there....prefer it to be sorta warm.


We don't all carry handguns, but we have these special clubs we use for protection...the same ones we murder baby seals with. Quite effective actually.

This is not a land for the soft. Bring your mukluks and your big boy pants. There is a strict no whining policy here.

:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> A purse, and a life are not equal, even if that life belongs to a thief.
> The gross XS of guns in the wrong hands in the USA is scary at times.


I gotta tell ya; I'd much rather have an XS of guns in wrong hands, than no guns in good hands. At least it equals the playing field just a little. 


DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: This is not a land for the soft. Bring your mukluks and your big boy pants. There is a strict no whining policy here.

Feel free to come down here during one of our lovely summers. It is quite pleasant I am told.

I had to go to cold weather training after 11 months of being in a really warm climate. I went from 110 to -20+ in less than a week. I never thought of myself as soft, but that was pretty tough. I am sure that I don't want to go through that again.

However, I was the guy that wore shorts all the time during the winter, so I really don't think that soft has anything to do with not being climatized.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> A purse, and a life are not equal, even if that life belongs to a thief.
> The gross XS of guns in the wrong hands in the USA is scary at times.


I knew I should have moved to Texas!!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> A purse, and a life are not equal, even if that life belongs to a thief.
> The gross XS of guns in the wrong hands in the USA is scary at times.


Didn’t you read the little story? The gun was in the right hands this time, it was a happy fairytale like ending. They should make it into a children’s book.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Canada sucks. You never want to come here, you would totally hate it.


Are you talking about weather, government or what? You got to give a few more sentences.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Last time I checked the crime rate in Texas was way over the top, and climbing by the day.

Seems the "lets shoot everyone who steals a purse" theory is not doing much to make people in Texas safer. 

I'm content leaving my bike in the front yard, and car doors unlocked up here in Canada.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Last time I checked the crime rate in Texas was way over the top, and climbing by the day.
> 
> Seems the "lets shoot everyone who steals a purse" theory is not doing much to make people in Texas safer.
> 
> I'm content leaving my bike in the front yard, and car doors unlocked up here in Canada.


I don’t know what you think is going on in the US but I have bikes lying around and cars and house doors unlocked all the time. The point is it would be nice to be able to shoot someone trying to steal my bike if it ever happened.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I'm content leaving my bike in the front yard, and car doors unlocked up here in Canada.


It's hard to steal a bike when you got a codfish in one hand and a beer in the other :razz:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That works out fine because its tuff to lock your doors with cod and beer as well, maybe that’s why crime is low


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's hard to steal a bike when you got a codfish in one hand and a beer in the other :razz:


 
That is some Funny shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> That is some Funny shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!




http://www.metacafe.com/watch/428397/south_park_blame_canada/


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Craig Wood said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/428397/south_park_blame_canada/


that was good


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

I bet this joke was modeled after Sheriff Judd's comments after Deputy M. Williams and K9 Diogi were murdered...

http://www.snopes.com/crime/cops/judd.asp

I'd work for this guy any day.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's hard to steal a bike when you got a codfish in one hand and a beer in the other :razz:


No more Canadian jokes! Or I'll cut off the supply of Lobster.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

They aren't jokes Ted. But, we are an understanding people.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

God blessed Texas and Texas women!!!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Yup, Texans sure love their guns.

I like the Snopes story on Sheriff Judd too. The man kills a police K9, a deputy in cold blood and close range (a father of 3), wounded the other deputy, stole the first one's gun, opens fire on the others, spends the night in the woods, got the rap sheet already etc... etc... I say - drop him.


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

\\/My newest client has a "Texas Historical Marker" in front of the ranch house, near Granbury, Tx. 140 years in the same family. And a sign, "Trespassers will be shot and survivors shot again". Nicest people you'll ever meet!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Last time I checked the crime rate in Texas was way over the top, and climbing by the day.
> 
> Seems the "lets shoot everyone who steals a purse" theory is not doing much to make people in Texas safer.
> 
> I'm content leaving my bike in the front yard, and car doors unlocked up here in Canada.


We should send our criminals up your way:razz:
Let's see if your attitude changes then.
Good people are much safer with GUNS and lots of them.
Keep your hands on your own property and you won't get shot, pretty simple policy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Thing is...if you discount a rather narrow demographic confined to rather narrow geographical regions, our rate of homicide is pretty much on par with western Europe.

The telling part is not how bad things are and how much_ we need weaponry_, but instead how little murderous mayhem there actually is in most places with so many guns so easily available.

Our circumstances are not broken surrounding the availability of simple hardware. Certain people are...but what else is new?

I guess we could go the route of the UK and consider banning...everything. I hear their Chav culture is still thriving, however.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I haven't checked it lately, but, the last time I had one of these discussions about how crime free Canada was, it turned out the Northern territories were as bad if not worse than most of the world. Guess like most places, it just depends on how you look at it. One thing for sure, the example in this case won't be stealing any more purses.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Putting on your bra:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1l43JEJ0EA


----------

